# Pain from IBS causes me to dread future



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

back in April 2008 I had to get my Gall bladder removed due to gallstones, shortly after I started experiencing pain that I could only describe as mimicking the pain the gallstones had caused. I went to doctors and they thought it was acid reflux, it wasn't, thought it was heartburn, it wasn't. Since then I get these pains every once in a while, usually when I need to go bathroom, or eat. they start as extreme pain in my stomach, (like I just got hit with a metal bat) then it shoots to my chest to where it's hard to breath, then in the middle of my spine I get a muscle spasm. They usually last about 4 min but it's the most painful 4 min of my life. A couple months ago I went to a different doc, he had me lay down and firmly pressed around my stomach area, it was painful. He then told me I have IBS. 3 years of this pain and I finally find out. I joined this group because I am hoping that someone might have a home remedy or know how to keep this pain away or to be less. I am saddened by the thought that I might have to deal with this pain for the rest of my life. does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes, Sphincter of Oddi syndrome???Here some info:http://my.clevelandclinic.org/disorders/gastrointestinal_tract_disorders/hic-sphincter-of-oddi-dysfunction.aspxMore info:http://www.iffgd.org/site/gi-disorders/other/sod


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

BQ said:


> Yes, Sphincter of Oddi syndrome???Here some info:http://my.clevelandclinic.org/disorders/gastrointestinal_tract_disorders/hic-sphincter-of-oddi-dysfunction.aspxMore info:http://www.iffgd.org/site/gi-disorders/other/sod


Thank you,, that sounds so much more like what I got then IBS, now the next trick, trying to convince my doctor to check it out,, =(


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good Luck to you!


----------

